# Lost channel logos!! How do I get them back??



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

My channel logos on the guide (and on the show banner) are missing!! How do I get them back??


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

A jeweler's loupe and a tiny paintbrush. It'll only work for the first couple channels, though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If it works like the 922 (where the firmware got its start), IF you lose the logos, they only seem to come back when the unit is in standby. Times on my 922 when I have lost logos, I have to put it in standby for at least an hour and then it sometimes will recover the logos during that time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Strange case and cure - these logos are a part of SW. Perhaps cold reboot is the right answer...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Strange case and cure - these logos are a part of SW. Perhaps cold reboot is the right answer...


At least as far as the 922 goes... sometimes a reboot does unstick the problem that was causing the missing logos... but in my experience they still wouldn't re-populate until I put the receiver in standby.

I know it *should* be capable of refreshing while the receiver is on... but mine has always required a short time of standby to recover.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

A reboot didn't restore them. But...(as Stewart suggested)

It must have updated in the overnight. Logos are back. Didn't realize how much I appreciate them until I lost them!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Logos are just one of the many things that get downloaded (via satellite) when the receiver isn't busy.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Logos are just one of the many things that get downloaded (via satellite) when the receiver isn't busy.


Not for 922/813 models what extensively using these logos in different formats.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I still say my method works. Sure there's some image persistence but eventually you won't notice it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> I still say my method works. Sure there's some image persistence but eventually you won't notice it.


A jeweler's loupe and a tiny paintbrush ?


----------

